# what kind of non-skid?



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to apply a non-skid surface of some sort to my front and back fishing platforms. I've looked at boater's world, but I don't really thing the texture of their stick-on sheets. They don't seem very non-skid.



Any suggestions would be welcome.



Thanks


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I personally like the Rhino type linings. Not sure who does it around here but they can be colored whatever you want. Look great and indestructable.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Clean the existing gel-coat carefully. Sand with rough (80 grit) sand paper, scoring the existing gel-coat in all directions. Wipe deck with acetone several times to remove dust and any oil. Roll on new gel-coat and sprinkle deck with very dry sand before the new gel-coat dries. (West sells good stuff for this.) When dry re-coat with more gel coat. A little bit of sand goes a long way. I use a salt shaker to apply it.

I'd definitely add a web coat of contrasting colors to break up relfected light. You'll need webing oil, gel coat and gel-coat pigment in the colors you want. Spraying the web coat is really a cool process. Use a regular (cheap) spray gun and set air pressure at 20-30psi. The resin comes out looking like silly string. 

A web coated deck is great because it doesn't reflect light and doesn's show blood stains. Easy to clean too.


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

I just put a do it yourself spray on liner. It is rattle guard, it was simply to do. I love the way it looks and has a great grip. It is like rino liner ecept you can choose any color and it has a rubber grip to it. I striped out my 17ft tracker and put the liner in, from tacking the carpet out and prepping I had around 25 hours in it. It took around 1hr and 45min. to do it. Good luck


----------



## opus68 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks! Where did you buy it?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The gel coat sand is a good idea I did that on a boat and it lasted a long time. Another suggestion make the color a light color because if you go bare foot in the summer a dark color will get HOT.


----------

